# To diesel, or not to diesel



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello, Iâ€™m looking into buying a new truck. It offers both diesel and gas engine models. The thing is the $10k price difference. Do I need to go diesel to pull my rv, or is gas fine? Which is better and why? Weâ€™re not big rvâ€™ers, maybe used twice a year. The boat on the other hand, gets used quite often. The rv is 32â€™ @9klbs ball nâ€™ hitch travel trailer. Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

$10k buys a lot of gas.....

It will likely only be $3500 or less difference at resale. (Assuming 7-10 yrs old and 150,000 miles or so.)

What are you pulling with now? Satisfied? Or need more?

Usually those that truly NEED a diesel .... know it and dont need any further justification or weighing of options ....


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Once you go with a diesel you wonâ€™t go back to gas especially if you plan to keep the truck a long time. Gas just does not have the pulling power a diesel offers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol....i went opposite....i got an efficient little 3.0 diesel for my main tow vehicle. Main motivation was the efficient fuel mileage and was way cheaper than the equally equiped trucks on the used market. The power was never an issue. Im a full time guide with about 90% of my miles towing a 6500 pound boat that is like pulling a parachute.

Wife has same vehicle for her daily commute. Horse trailer full of giant hunter/jumper horses is over 7000 pounds.

Dont need a big diesel or a big gas. And going to do everything in my power to never go back....got rid of the big gas hawg. The truck now are full of 40k mile sensors and throw away parts. No thank you. Got rid of the 3/4 ton chevy cuz that BMW x5 pulls em, stops em, handles em way better than that truck ever thought about.....

Full time guide.....got rid of the truck cuz a BMW SUV does what i need better. And way more efficient. 14mpg pulling that parachute at 70mph. Get 17mpg pulling the horse trailer (more aerodynamic even though its heavier.)

I have seen one pulling a 12k pound 35ft RV. They travel the country. He says he has not un hooked in 100k miles....

If you need a big diesel you know it.....i wont have another.

Maybe a truck with a small diesel or (Dodge) or ecoboost etc would do what you need. $10k for more power you dont sound like you need.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Depending on power plant, gas will do it...but diesel will do it better. With that kind of weight on a bumper pull you better have a weight distribution hitch if going with a lighter tow vehicle of the tail will wag the dog. A 3/4 ton diesel should have enough weight to it so that won't happen as easily. What you want to be careful of is having something that will handle things if you get into a bad situation. I had a 1/2 ton Chebby short bed regular cab gasser that towed my 25' Boston Whaler with twins fine. One day I was taking it back to the shop after a little rain and it pushed me into an intersection. I shortly there after bought a 3/4 ton diesel and no more problems. If you don't need a newer truck I would look at the older diesels without all the crapola on them and only utilize it when you tow.


----------



## standfas (Aug 24, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Lol....i went opposite....i got an efficient little 3.0 diesel for my main tow vehicle. Main motivation was the efficient fuel mileage and was way cheaper than the equally equiped trucks on the used market. The power was never an issue. Im a full time guide with about 90% of my miles towing a 6500 pound boat that is like pulling a parachute.
> 
> Wife has same vehicle for her daily commute. Horse trailer full of giant hunter/jumper horses is over 7000 pounds.
> 
> ...


Wife just pulled the trigger on a 2017 35D. What hitch are you using on yours?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wifes has the factory BMW.

I installed the Invisihitch on mine.

Go with the Invisihitch.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Never thought I would do it, but went gas on the truck I just bought. Dodge 2500 6.4l Hemi. Could not be happier! Good mileage, lots of power. If I towed for a living I would go diesel. But I do not...


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

SGREM
does your BMW have air ride ?
I would think that 25' Ranger would make it squat more than than the horse trailer....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Kodiak
If you are thinking about doing what SGREM did, just keep in mind that trailer maintenance becomes a MUST. I could care less if the brakes on my boat trailer works or not, but I'm hualing it with an 8000 # 4x4 Excursion. And I drive pretty slow. I used to haul mobile homes many years ago and they NEVER had brakes, so it something always in the back of my mind.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Robert.Parson said:


> SGREM
> does your BMW have air ride ?
> I would think that 25' Ranger would make it squat more than than the horse trailer....
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Ok, so I see the horse trailer is on your wife's BMW....
Question still stands though. 
Do your BMW's have air ride ?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

No air ride. No helpers. No nothing. Factory. My big bay boat had over 1000 pounds of tongue weight at the sacles when i first got it and it still didnt squat it. (About 600 pounds tongue weight now measured at the scales.)

And trailer brakes or not.... high performance race inspired brakes with the low center of gravity will bring to a stop much better than heavy mass designed brakes. Brakes designed to bring down from 180mph will perform better than any truck brakes designed to bring heavy loads down from 80mph....etc. no matter how much weight.

That Ranger does not have functioning trailer brakes. My big bay boat didnt either when i first got it (does now.) Braking hard would still throw you into the windsheild and not push that SUV at all. It all works better than you think it should. It is not uncomfy at all to haul even when those big sleds dont have trailer brakes. 

Like i said.....it hauls, stops, handles everything better than that big 3/4 Chevy ever thought about. I sold the Chevy to go to the BMW as a better choice.

Wifes had 18" wheels....mine has 19" wheels. Optical illusion with her wheels turned as well making it look squatty but it doesnt at all. And such a comfy cushy ride when towing compared to a truck.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Towing capacity of a 2019 BMW X5 is:
How Much Can The BMW X5 Tow?
BMW X5 Towing Capacity: 5,952 pounds
BMW X5 Payload: 1,110 pounds 
The 2018 BMW X5 towing capacity maxes out at 5,952 pounds, and 1,110 pounds of payload. 

Towing above or even at maximum capacity is never recommended. 

A 3/4 ton Chev trucks towing capacity is up to 23,000 lbs. Not sure that any SUV can tow the same as a vehicle specifically designed for carrying heavy loads. But I guess vehicle design engineers can be wrong though.

The diesel vs gasoline discussion is really one more of personal preference. IME, the gas engines will tow well enough to not be a difference in infrequent/intermittent towing. The diesel is better equipped for long term frequent heavy towing. Just my experience.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Just an FYI...BMW the manufactrer rates the x5 at 7700 and 600 pounds of tongue weight.

BMW USA (they are the doing the importing) derates that to 6000 pounds towing and 600 tongue weight for the US market. Not sure why.

But the manufacturer rates to 7700.

My boat weighs 6500 empty. Much more fully fueled and loaded out. Towed many days a week all over Texas for well over a year and 40k miles about 90% towing as i am a full time guide in that boat living in Clear Lake/Webster area and guiding from Sabine to Baffin and numerous freshwater lakes inland as well.

Up to about 7500 pounds it is an animal and tows better than the trucks i have experienced towing the same load. Over 7500 get a truck for the heavy weights.

Fact is that a Corvette will tow any bay boat made better than any truck....if you disagree with it is because you have never done it. Yes over 7500 pounds the big trucks are much more stable with enough material strength to not bend under the mass.

But a the high performance SUVs have lower center of gravity, better stability, higher performance steering, higher performance brakes, higher performance suspension, much shorter distance from rear axle to hitch point. All of these go for a fantastic tow rig option with better performance and handling under all conditions. I have experienced it cuz i had and towed both side by side.

Had a Tundra owner swear i couldnt tow that boat with that car. I bet him titles on a hand shake that that BMW towed better....we did it. He conceded that it did in fact tow and handle and brake better....have yet to see that title though....

I am not trying to compare max towing or payload capacities at all. That is a stretch. But for towing any bay boat it simply is impressive and surprising how well it performs that relatively light towing task.


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

i have a diesel cause thats what i wanted and i really cant justify it other wise i do tow a lot but could do it all with a gas burner he likes his X5 i like my big nasty goat


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

JimG said:


> Never thought I would do it, but went gas on the truck I just bought. Dodge 2500 6.4l Hemi. Could not be happier! Good mileage, lots of power. If I towed for a living I would go diesel. But I do not...


I had a similar experience to bw but I only put 3k-4k miles on a p/u a year so was looking for newish used ... had hoped to find a 3/4t 6.4 hemi but not too many when I was looking, so ended up with a 6.2 gasser ford and am happy ... handles my few tows per year much better than a 1/2 T ...
.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

TheKodiak said:


> Hello, Iâ€™m looking into buying a new truck. It offers both diesel and gas engine models. The thing is the $10k price difference. Do I need to go diesel to pull my rv, or is gas fine? Which is better and why? Weâ€™re not big rvâ€™ers, maybe used twice a year. The boat on the other hand, gets used quite often. The rv is 32â€™ @9klbs ball nâ€™ hitch travel trailer. Thanks.


like said gas will do it, diesel will do it better. If you do go with the gasser, make absolutely sure to get the lower gear ratios offered in the towing packages.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

rglide09 said:


> Once you go with a diesel you wonâ€™t go back to gas especially if you plan to keep the truck a long time. Gas just does not have the pulling power a diesel offers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree.. No, I obviously don't NEED a diesel.. But when there's a trailer hooked behind it, even just a 22ft bay boat, you're happy that it is diesel. My dad is looking at getting a newer Duramax for himself after driving mine if that says anything.... lol


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow, a lot of great answers. Thanks. I'm currently in a 2015 5.3L Chevy Crew 1500 with the max tow package. I thought about a SUV with a 6.2L, but it won't safely tow the Rv. A few friends have recommended the Nissan Titan XD. The warranties sound great, but it's seems too good to be true (which I'm sure it is). As for new or used, I'm looking into new because I'll get a better interest rate, even though I'll be paying for depreciation. I read in another article here, that 15% below retail is considered normal, is that right? As for gas or diesel, I'm still weighing it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

All bs aside, if the extra 10k is something you can handle, get the diesel. 9k on the hitch is no job for a 1/2 ton. You would look good in one of those new Chevys with the Duramax!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Depends on where you plan on towing that travel trailer. If just around south Texas, or about anywhere in Texas, a gasser will do. If you plan big trips to the Rockies I would go diesel.
I pulled a 10,000# fifth wheel with a GMC 2500 6.0 gas. It was OK around here but it screamed at high RPM in the Smokies. Diesel on cruise control is almost effortless, plus the added engine brake when going downhill.


----------



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

*gas vs diesel*

I tow a 25 ft Ranger offshore center console with twin 225 merc optmax engines. When fully loaded for a long offshore trip with 270 gallons of fuel boat weight is over 7000 lbs. Add a 1500 lb. trailer and that is a lot of weight. I tow with a 2015 Chevy 2500 hd z 71 6 liter gas with 4.10 gears. This truck tows great, could not justify the 10,000 more for a diesel. Does not get as good of fuel millage as the diesel but when You ad tax and interest on the extra 10,000 plus extra for oil changes one can buy a lot of gas for that. I use to tow same boat with a Chevy 1500 z71 with 3.73 gears. It did not do a good job of towing. With that being said I doubt that the BMW can tow as good or even come close to towing what my truck can and doing it safely.I have towed a 12000 lb track hoe with no problem. Ranger 250


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Um....you mean like the twin engine 25ft offshore Ranger in the pics above? Lol

I also had the Chevy 6.0 gas 3/4 ton. BMW tows, stops, and handles up to 7500 better than that truck ever thought about.

Agree for heavy weight....over 7500 a bigger tow vehicle is justified. i was just discussing the percieved need for todays big expensive diesels these days is just a want. Plenty of power in todays engines.

As mentioned above if you tow for a living or tug mountainous areas the diesel will excel.


----------



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

*towing*

So You are telling us that a small suv will out tow a 2500 hd z71. It can pull that boat up a wet steep ramp, stop a 7500 lb plus load in a shorter distance , tow at 60 mph plus highway speeds, go up overpasses and bridges with out any trouble. I have towed heavy loads for many years and if You think that bmw can out tow a heavy duty truck You are fooling Yourself. The transmission and rearend will not take that kind of abuse for 50,000 plus miles. Heavy duty trucks have lower gears, larger rear ends, larger axles, larger brakes and external transmission oil coolers.There is a reason for all that heavy duty stuff. When that bmw is on the side of the road with the transmission burnt up my 2500 hd will still be going. Thats why they do not tow 18 wheeler semi trailers loaded with 40,000 lbs. with a one ton dually. It would pull it but not safely and not very long. I would not want to in front of You if I had to make a quick stop in heavy traffic. Ranger250


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I owned both side by side. And yes that is exactly what i am saying....or a Chevy Corvette for that matter will absolutely tow a bay boat better than that truck. If you disagree with this it is because you have never done it. If you havent done it ..... and still discuss the point to the contrary.... then that uneducated discussion point is the only one of us fooling ourselves. I do it daily.

I sold that truck as fast as i could and replaced it with the BMW. I own two now. Wifes for her horse trailer (she had a truck too....) That was 40,000 miles ago with all towing on mine. I am a full time guide. Occassional towing on hers. I have had a giant truck and big duallys my whole life. Used to tow over 100k miles a year with giant goosenecks. I have plenty of experience towing.

I have done it side by side and would bet you titles that that BMW will easily stop it in a shorter distance. (Not a smart bet for you since you havent done it side by side....I have.)

It has all the same coolers you describe already from the factory.

As i illustrated above ..... and to educate you.... that BMW has higher performance brakes than any truck on the road. Any truck. And will bring any oad up to about 7500 pounds to a stop faster. Higher performance steering handles the load balance on the highway better. Higher performance suspension reacts better to uneven surfaces etc. It has the same identical same part number transmission that dodge puts in their trucks designed for towing....so not sure where you can claim transmission issues either.

Fact is....that any truck will be out of control long before that BMW will. Its physics of a lower center of gravity and shorter breakover leverage from rear axle to hitch point. And especially tows better than lifted, big tire, mud tire equipped trucks for same reason of handling and traction control. Easily as you can deduce.... 

Everything else claimed is simply uneducated assumptions. I am saying from direct side by side experience that you dont need a 3/4 ton for under 7500 pounds....or any bay boat.....or any smaller offshore boat.

I am making no comparisons to heavy weight assignments.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Reloading said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lets hear your towing experience with a high performance vehicle that is not a truck.

I have laid my experience out there and shared real world comparisons which i know makes me an easy target. Feel free to do the same with YOUR real world experience to the contrary.


----------



## jas415 (May 25, 2009)

*towing diesel??*

It sort of depends on how much you drive and how long. I prefer the gas over the diesel mainly because of the huge price differential. Having said that the Texas laws regarding drivers licenses changed 4 years ago and if you tow over 10,000 lbs, or drive something over 33,000, you need a non commercial Class A license and if you drive an over 33K and tow anything you need a Class B. Not a lot of RV and 5th wheel types know that until they get in an accident and the insurance doesn't want to cover because you didn't have the correct license.
I know, I know, I drove the 33,000 lbs diesel RV and towed a Tahoe for 10 years before they changed the license and still dont have the correct one.


----------



## Epolinard (Aug 4, 2016)

Just to throw in something that I did not see mentioned yet, is the price to maintain a diesel also. I just traded in my 2012 f250 for a 19 tundra. The f250 was a great truck I traded it cause the problems I was have ( weird electrical stuff, EGR cooler, EGT sensors, boost hose blew at 80K miles). Not only that but 4 gallons of oil every 5k or so miles them $50 fuel filter every other oil change, add on diesel is $.50- .75 a gallon more than gas here in the Houston area and gets even more expensive as to get out to more rural places. Again I loved the truck pulled and drove great but the cost to keep it going and maintained did not make sense for me since I did not pull much weight very often. The Tundra on the other hand is not rated to pull as much and gets less miles per gallon but saving at least $.50 a gallon I haven’t seen a difference yet. Also it only holds 6 or so quarts of oil and change every 10k miles. It makes 380 HP and is paired up with 4:30 rear end. Much less to have issues with IE I do t have to spend 2k to delete it to be reliable. Having to pay for a diesel truck year round to pull something a few times a year that a gas truck can handle just as well was not working for me.


----------



## Texans1 (May 18, 2018)

I've been driving nothing but f-250's for the past 12 years. Provided that my boat is in a slip I don't have to pull it out of the water much but I don't think a BMW is going to pull 10k pounds+ out of the ramp.

My ex-wife had a BMW and all she did was:

*B***ch
*M*oan &
*W*hine


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.....under 7500 pounds. I mention that may many times.

And that not comparing the very heavy assignments at all. Mention that many times.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

SGREM
Did you pull that 25' ranger out of the water with the BMW ?
$10-15k for a used one ain't bad....
To bad I didn't read your earlier post before I put 10k in my Excursion...
Of course, then I wouldn't be able to pull the travel trailer... 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Easily pulled that Ranger out without slipping a tire. The xdrive all wheel drive has fantastic traction control.

Havent slipped a tire yet pulling my bay boat out of every ramp i have been too up and down the coast including launching right out of the sand down at Bird Island Basin. My boat is 6500 empty.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

I decided to go gas, because I only tow the Rv twice a year, and I'm familiar with the mechanics of gas engines. Plus it's more cost efficient overall. I searched the dealers in the area, and nobody had the colors I wanted. So I went back to searching through the diesels again. I came across a fully loaded 2018 GMC 2500HD. So I haggled (for the first time ever) with the finance manager over my trade and cost of the new truck. I got my truck paid off, and they knocked off $8.5k off the new one. And yes I understand it's last years model, but I'm only paying $200 more a month, with the insurance. I think it's the best deal I've ever made. Now that I went diesel, I think we'll rv a bit more. Once again, thank you gents for your feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

jas415 said:


> It sort of depends on how much you drive and how long. I prefer the gas over the diesel mainly because of the huge price differential. Having said that the Texas laws regarding drivers licenses changed 4 years ago and if you tow over 10,000 lbs, or drive something over 33,000, you need a non commercial Class A license and if you drive an over 33K and tow anything you need a Class B. Not a lot of RV and 5th wheel types know that until they get in an accident and the insurance doesn't want to cover because you didn't have the correct license.
> I know, I know, I drove the 33,000 lbs diesel RV and towed a Tahoe for 10 years before they changed the license and still dont have the correct one.


I read about that, it's crazy! And I agree, not many Rv'ers know about that.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

TheKodiak said:


> _*I decided to go gas, because I only tow the Rv twice a year, and I'm familiar with the mechanics of gas engines. Plus it's more cost efficient overall.*_ I searched the dealers in the area, and nobody had the colors I wanted. So I went back to searching through the diesels again. I came across a fully loaded 2018 GMC 2500HD. So I haggled (for the first time ever) with the finance manager over my trade and cost of the new truck. I got my truck paid off, and they knocked off $8.5k off the new one. And yes I understand it's last years model, but I'm only paying $200 more a month, with the insurance. I think it's the best deal I've ever made. _*Now that I went diesel, I think we'll rv a bit more.*_ Once again, thank you gents for your feedback. I really appreciate it.


So which did you get...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

He wanted a gasser, couldn't find the color he wanted. Found a diesel that he felt was a reasonable deal and bought it.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Lets hear your towing experience with a high performance vehicle that is not a truck.
> 
> I have laid my experience out there and shared real world comparisons which i know makes me an easy target. Feel free to do the same with YOUR real world experience to the contrary.


I try to use the right tool for the job. I don't hunt deer with a .22 and I don't use a push mower to cut hay. :wink:

I've seen plenty of instances of people towing something that is too big for their tow vehicle and ending up jack knifed or upside down in the ditch when they couldn't control it. If you think towing is just about big HP and race inspired brakes on a car or small SUV, go for it. I have family in the BMW USA factory, we discussed this and they :rotfl:


----------



## FISHER WYLIE (Jul 4, 2014)

Letâ€™s ask the question:

If your wife and kids are stopped on the down hill side of a over pass,. What tow vehicle pulling a heavy trailer cresting the hill jamming on the breaks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The BMW has better brakes, better stability control, better traction, lower center of gravity, and a much shorter distance/leverage from axle to hitch.

Great point. 

Especially true when you consider most truck owners put off road tires and lifts which makes everything i listed above exponentially inferior for those trucks starting with traction.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

JimG said:


> Never thought I would do it, but went gas on the truck I just bought. Dodge 2500 6.4l Hemi. Could not be happier! Good mileage, lots of power. If I towed for a living I would go diesel. But I do not...


I have the same engine and truck, I guess you have a different definition of good mileage than I do!


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

sgrem said:


> The BMW has better brakes, better stability control, better traction, lower center of gravity, and a much shorter distance/leverage from axle to hitch.
> 
> Great point.
> 
> Especially true when you consider most truck owners put off road tires and lifts which makes everything i listed above exponentially inferior for those trucks starting with traction.


I tow with an Acura MDX, while it has a 5,000 pound towing capacity i have towed as much as 6,000 pounds from Dallas to Houston with no problem.

I do not have as much towing experience as you, but I towed my last boat, a 20 foot seahunt, 25 times a year from Houston to Freeport or Galveston. I previously had a Tundra. The Acura MDX controlled the trailer better than the Tundra and stopped better than the Tundra.

This last year I towed a ~5000 pound camper to the hill country a few times and had no problem.

I am on your side in this argument. For anything under 7,500 pounds give me a luxury SUV.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

sgrem said:


> The BMW has better brakes, better stability control, better traction, lower center of gravity, and a much shorter distance/leverage from axle to hitch.
> 
> Great point.
> 
> Especially true when you consider most truck owners put off road tires and lifts which makes everything i listed above exponentially inferior for those trucks starting with traction.


Imma stick with my 6.7 F-350.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just traded my F250 diesel for a F150 Ecoboost with max tow pkg. Thought I would miss the diesel but I don't. Ride, fuel economy, maintenance, and fuel cost is much better. Pulling my 25ft bay boat I avg the same mpg with both trucks. Plus the F150 is fun to drive and much better turning radius. My truck is rated to pull 11k lbs. With the proper hitch and trailer brakes a half ton will do you fine.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

https://www.powernationtv.com/post/...v8-for-2020-f-series-super-duty-10-speed-auto


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

boom! said:


> https://www.powernationtv.com/post/...v8-for-2020-f-series-super-duty-10-speed-auto


Nice!...I had a feeling this was coming as Ford did this back in the day with the 6.9L diesel (wouldn't get out of its own shadow) to the 7.3L diesel which later became the Powerstroke. Can't remember when the transition was from the C-6 to the 4R100...thinking 99 Superduty, but think my 97 had one. Went through several torque converters under warranty with that one.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Rockfish2 said:


> I have the same engine and truck, I guess you have a different definition of good mileage than I do!


Yeah, those bad boys can drink some fuel, plenty of power though!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Rockfish2 said:


> I have the same engine and truck, I guess you have a different definition of good mileage than I do!


LOL, well it is better than I expected. And better than my 99 dually I traded for it...


----------



## Redfish5496 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Made me smileðŸ˜œ*

Join Date: May 18 2018
Location: League City
Posts: 60
Rep Power: 272902
Texans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of RiggerTexans1 has been promoted to the rank of Rigger
Add to Texans1's Reputation
I've been driving nothing but f-250's for the past 12 years. Provided that my boat is in a slip I don't have to pull it out of the water much but I don't think a BMW is going to pull 10k pounds+ out of the ramp.

My ex-wife had a BMW and all she did was:

B**ch
Moan &
Whine

HENCEFORTH EXWIFE...THAT PRETTY WELL SUMS IT UP...LOL


----------

